# Pinesol taste after clear and sweeten



## RedNeckWino (Dec 12, 2010)

Skeeter pee tastes like pinesol. It is crystal clear and was down to .995. Sweetened to 1.015. It is better, but bitter. Tried going to 1.020, no difference. Any suggestions?


----------



## Tom (Dec 12, 2010)

post recipe and what you did so far


----------



## RedNeckWino (Dec 12, 2010)

Lees from Cran-Pomegranate-Raspberry and from Blackberry
3 bottles of 32oz 100% lemon juice 
6 lbs sugar 
2 tsp. yeast nutrient
2 tsp. yeast energizer
Water to 6 Gallons,

Starting SG 1.060, ending SG 0.995 (Want a cool drink, not a drunken stuper.)
Cleared with sparkleoid, pee is 3 weeks old, been clear for 4-5 days now,


----------



## Arne (Dec 12, 2010)

What did you clean, sanitize your equiptment with?? Did it get rinsed out good enough? Kinda sounds like maybe not. Arne.


----------



## RedNeckWino (Dec 12, 2010)

Sanitized with hot Easy Clean. Drained but not rinsed. Everything cleaned every use. Anal retentive on cleaning. I work in a fruit processing plant and sanitation is all important, there and here.


----------



## FishNiX (Dec 12, 2010)

I would say that prior to adding back some lemon (and lime for me), my SP smelled like pinesol... It didn't taste it tho. It could be a mix of the slurry + lemon giving you that flavor. I like mine tart, so I added back ~3oz of lemon, 3oz of lime, +1/4c sugar/gal


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Dec 13, 2010)

Just think how fresh your bathroom will smell after a night of heavy drinking.






The only strange smells I've gotten is when a ferment gets too warm. Smells like a home hair perm kit to me.


----------



## RedNeckWino (Dec 15, 2010)

Gotta clean the craper hun, get me a jug of skeeter pee!

Added a bottle of LIME juice. Huge difference. Just have to wait for it to clear again.


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 15, 2010)

Minnesotamaker said:


> Just think how fresh your bathroom will smell after a night of heavy drinking.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



AHHHH Lon weren't you the one that used his Candy Cane wine for cleaning the commode a few years ago?


----------



## abefroman (Dec 18, 2010)

RedNeckWino said:


> Lees from Cran-Pomegranate-Raspberry and from Blackberry
> 3 bottles of 32oz 100% lemon juice
> 6 lbs sugar
> 2 tsp. yeast nutrient
> ...



Your carboys should be filled higher, go upto the neck plus a little more


----------

